# Shimano 151E in 43.5?



## JAM66 (Apr 12, 2003)

Does anyone wear a Shimano 151 road shoe in a 43.5? If so could you measure the length of the insole(just set it on top of a ruler and measure end to end). I bought the 44 and I think I might be able to go down a size. How much room should you have at the end. A CAT 2 racer told me that your toe should just touch the end.


----------

